# Área Continental de Santos | SP



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Localizada no extremo norte da cidade de Santos no litoral do estado de São Paulo essa região é a maior área territorial do município, é onde se concentra a maior área rural da cidade e é onde é possível espandir a área urbana da cidade pólo no futuro. 
Atualmente é uma área de ecoturismo e há poucas ocupações nessa área, há apenas alguns bairros distantes e algumas ocupações industriais e portuárias, entretanto a região continental é isolada da área insular da cidade porque não há ligações rodoviárias (por meio de ponte ou túnel), para acessar é necessário passar pelo município de Cubatão ou pelo município de Guarujá através de travessia em balsa.
Boa parte dessa área é de preservação ambiental, mas não é toda área e nessas áreas que não é de preservação permanente é possível espandir com área urbana, seja por moradias habitacionais, casas, condomínios e comércio (o futuro de Santos está aí), que no momento não é possível por falta de ligação seca.
Esse thread é "misto", aqui podemos falar da beleza paisasistica da área continental de Santos, da beleza e da importância da mata atlântica, do ecoturismo, dos pequenos bairros distantes e do "futuro" com perspectiva de ligação seca e ocupação urbana (claro que respeitando sua essência) de forma sustentável.

































Vista aérea da região norte de Santos (que é a área continental) do alto do morro Monte Serrat (principal ponto turístico de Santos localizado na Área Insular) a noroeste faz divisa com Cubatão, a nordeste faz divisa com Guarujá (Vicente de Carvalho) e Bertioga, também é é onde localiza os bairros distantes como Caruara e Monte Cabrão e ao extremo norte fica Ilha Diana, Ilha de Barnabé que é uma grande área que pode ser habitada um dia!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Começo aqui falando da necessidade de construção de uma ponte ou túnel para ligar a área insular a área continental, atualmente está em discussão em outro thread uma ligação seca que ligara com a cidade vizinha de Guarujá ou a Zona Noroeste a Área Continental de Santos, idealizado por Prestes Maia são necessárias quatro ligações secas da área insular de Santos com a Ilha de Santo Amaro ou com a área continental de Santos atravessando o maior porto da América Latinas, sendo que duas dessas ligações secas são de Santos a Santos (que no caso vai ligar a Ilha de São Vicente ao continente), dessas duas ligações secas uma é na zona noroeste próximo da via Anchieta com a região de Barnabé e Bagres, a outra é na região Central de Santos com o continente, essa última ligação seca que provavelmente sera um túnel provavelmente será a última a ser construída das "quatro ligações secas projetada por Prestes Maia" porque por enquanto não há demanda nessa área, as duas ligações secas que ligara Santos ao Guarujá uma é na Ponta da Praia ao Santa Rosa e a outra é no Macuco ao distrito de Vicente de Carvalho que estão sempre em discussão nos threads e na mídia, mas a recente ligação seca discutida e que atende principalmente o projeto de integração da área insular de Santos a área continental é a ligação ZN a AC, ligação inicialmente projetada como estrada-estrada da rodovia Anchieta com a rodovia Cônego Domenico Rangoni (Piacaguera-Guaruja) que na minha opinião deveria passar pela região do "Alfinete Inserido do mapa abaixo" porque ali da pra aproveitar o novo corredor viário da nova avenida Beira Rio e ponte sobre o rio São Jorge e também porque ali a ponte pode ser baixa já que dali em diante não segue mais navio🛳 e também torna possível construir ciclovias e passagem para pedestres.

dit









O bairro rural do Caruara localizado bem a nordeste da cidade e da área continental de Santos é um dos poucos bairros habitacional existente na área Continental da cidade, note que mais pra frente há uma grande área que pode ser explorada!












Por isso é necessário a construção de uma ligação seca seja túnel ou ponte, para acessar a área continental é necessário percorrer uns quarenta quilômetros de estrada ou passar pelas filas da balsa e passando pelas cidades vizinhas, a construção de túnel em Vicente de Carvalho ou no bairro Santa Rosa ajuda mas nada como uma ligação direta da área insular daqui da cidade a área continental que também ajudará muito no tráfego de caminhões na questão portuária.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Segundo um especialista que falou no jornal da tribuna a dez anos atrás é possível ocupar 29 km quadrado na área continental que são as áreas planas (grande maior parte da AC é serra) que não são de preservação permanente, a área insular de Santos tem 39 quilômetros quadrados que incluí três grandes zonas da cidade (zona principal, zona dos morros e a zona noroeste), isso significa que dá para quase dobrar o tamanho da área urbana de Santos passaria de 39 para 68 quilômetros quadrados e que inicialmente serviria para expansão da margem esquerda do porto, conjuntos habitacionais e ou moradias populares de pessoas de toda a Baixada Santista e ainda especulação imobiliária e grandes empresas.

Um bairro que era bem interiorano era o Iriri que tem seu charme e tudo, mas não tinha nem "luz elétrica", se não me engano instalaram a luz elétrica lá em 2008 no governo João Paulo Papa, o pouco de pessoa que por enquanto moram lá poderiam estarem mais integrados ao comércio central da cidade e a praia com uma ponte.


----------



## gustavoJS (Mar 25, 2020)

Interessante esse Thread, essa parte de Santos não conheço tanto e legal que tem área por lá que pode ser usada para crescer a cidade, e é um bom tamanho.

Nessa região, podiam fazer diferente, com construções todas ecologicas, areas com grandes praças e parques, ficaria bem bonito e diferente do padrão que temos em nossa região, sem prédios altos...


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Desde que nao desmatem trechos da mata atlântica, tá tudo certo.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Sim, eu também concordo que oque deve ser preservado tem que ser preservado, a maior parte da área continental já vai ser sempre preservada automaticamente porque são áreas de serras (montanhas🗻 bem elevadas) que é impossível de ser ocupada, exceto se construírem estradas ou linhas de trem mas acredito que ali não tem essa necessidade, a área continental já tem regras rígidas de preservação e sem ponte ou túnel com acesso direto como é atualmente isso acaba protegendo da expansão urbana e mais ainda da desmatação, outra qualidade que a área continental tem é a "inexistência" de palafitas (segundo maior problema crítico de Santos que só perde para o problema de enchentes) que quando criarem a(s) projetada(s) ligações seca (ponte e ou túnel) correrá o risco dessas ocupações irregulares acontecerem, por isso eu penso que primeiro é necessário ocupar toda a área que margeia o mar (só deixando um espaço para passar a ponte) na área continental com expansão da margem esquerda do porto, construção de marinas e plataformas de pesca e lazer para proteger de vez a margem do estuário na área continental de Santos da propagação de palafitas, daí sim construir a ponte.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Algum moderador poderia acrescentar no thread o fórum São Paulo?
Ou se for possível eu mesmo acrescentar isso alguém poderia me explicar como faço isso?
Quero que fique "home, fóruns, América latin & caribeam, Brasil SÃO PAULO"!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Uma coisa que poderia integrar a área continental com o restante da região da Baixada Santista seria uma Balsa para veículos motorizados (carro, moto e etc) que seguisse direto para área continental e que no futuro seria desativada (exceto para pedestres e ciclistas) para dar lugar a ponte ou túnel, atualmente existe aquela balsa para ciclistas e pedestres que vai para Vicente de Carvalho e que dali ciclistas e pedestres (que passam a serem passageiros de ônibus) podem seguirem para área continental de Santos, há também embarcações de pedestres para a Ilha Diana.

Só que se existisse uma travessia viária em balsa (igual da Ponta da Praia ao Santa Rosa e aquela de Guarujá a Bertioga) "não poderia sair onde está localizada a travessia de VC" porque o sistema viário na área Insular na região do centro Histórico "não está preparado para isso", pois criaria um trânsito caótico nas ruas do centro da cidade, a João Pessoa e São Francisco ficaria um caos, da mesma forma essa regra vale para que se forem construírem um túnel na região central da cidade (a quarta ligação seca projetada por Prestes Maia que provavelmente será a "última" a ser construída um dia) terá que ter seus acessos bem afastado do Centro da cidade, no caso a balsa (Segunda balsa de Santos) seria lá pro Saboó ou Alemoa maís ou menos onde pretendem fazerem a outra ponte (a estrada-estrada)!.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Será feito um novo reservatório de água na área continental para abastecer a cidade de Guarujá🍶


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Qual a população estimada da área continental?
Acho que o mais viável seria melhorar a ligação com Praia Grande, que é uma região mais propícia para adensamento urbano.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

hercules eaher said:


> Se fosse (ou se for) permitido pelos órgãos ambientais uma ponte próxima do Jardim Piratiniinga dava pra ser uma ponte baixa e não estaiada que passaria até pedestres , ciclistas e até mesmo quem sabe VLT, mas não creio que é permitido!
> Se sair o túnel do Macuco a Vicente de Carvalho já dá para ligar as duas cidades e também área continental de Santos, acho que é o que tem pra hoje.


A área continental tem sido ocupada gradativamente com expansão portuária de uns anos prá cá, se fizerem um túnel ligando o bairro do Macuco aqui em Santos a Vicente de Carvalho no Guarujá já vai permitir mesmo que de forma indireta essa integração!.;

















Isso beneficiará o maior Porto da América Latina💰💰💰


----------



## FernandoGaebler (Aug 16, 2013)

Um dia todas as cidades da Baixada Santista, desde Peruíbe até mais ao norte, irão se encontrar na Serra do Mar ocupando a área de mangue, criando uma extensa área metropolitana, rivalizando com a grande sampa, no futuro.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

O futuro de Santos depende da área continental da cidade, quando não houver mais espaço para construções na Ilha (em nenhuma das três regiões) será no continente (a "quarta" região de STS) que a expansão urbana vai acontecer e com isso a verticalização em seguida tbm!.


Apesar da área insular (Ilha) integrar três regiões (que são elas;"O coração da cidade","a Zona Noroeste" e "os Morros) a Ilha tem apenas trinta e nove quilômetros quadrado (39m2), o continente (Área Continental) tem salvo não me engano 230km2 (duzentos e trinta) e vinte e nove (29) km2 são de áreas planas (com possibilidade de ocupação urbana com habitações);


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Alguém saberia me dizer se há alguma novidade sobre aquela ponte que vai ligar a área Insular com a área continental?
Até onde sei o projeto foi "engavetado"!
A ponte ligaria a Zona Noroeste na Área Insular do Saboó ou da Alemoa para a ilha de Barnabé na Área Continental (ZN).

Eu torço pra que essa ponte (ou túnel) saia logo para que possamos "explorar"(ocupar com área urbana) o continente santista, o futuro🔮 de Santos está na Zona Continental, nossos filhos, netos, bisnetos, tataranetos e etc serão os "foristas" que falarão sobre as obras da região continental de Santos no futuro🔮.

*Imagens da área continental da cidade vista da passarela no Centro de Santos (travessia para VC do Guaru) ⏬;























*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Nesse ano de 2022 é muito provável que os políticos (que serão candidatos a algum cargo estadual ou federal) vão voltar a falar e ou prometerem a sonhada ponte que ligará a área insular com a área continental da nossa Santos, quem sabe em 2023 o projeto saia de vez do papel e finalmente poderemos explorar a "*#quarta região" de Santos.!

Com habilitação, moradias, empreendimentos imobiliários, parques verde, igrejas⛪💒, templos, clubes, empresas e tudo que uma área "urbana" tem, assim como ruas e avenidas (vias em gerais), daí só faltará o túnel ligando a região Central (*#quinra) de Santos com a Zona Norte!.

*E nois ⏬;*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Para a Região Continental se desenvolver só mesmo quando tiver uma ponte ou um túnel ligando com a Região Central na Ilha de São Vicente.!

*Ja existe um thread próprio para falarmos do projeto da ponte🌉⏬;*



hercules eaher said:


> Entre "expansão do porto de Santos, mas sem uma ligação seca de imediato (levando mais cinqüenta ou cem anos para se tornar realidade)" ou "construção da Ponte sobre o Porto de Santos (mesmo talvez não sendo o mais apropriado por causa da rampa e da altura) mas com a limitação definitiva da expansão do porto" eu prefiro 1000 vezes a ponte🌉.!
> 
> Já arrecadamos bastante, não precisamos de um porto ainda maior, o Brasil🇧🇷 precisa de portos? , sim, mas da para fazer novos Caís em outras cidades do litoral do país, já aqui na Baixada Santista não dá mais para ficarmos a mercê da balsa e precisamos de mais "INTEGRAÇÃO METROPOLITANA", tem que ser construído não só um túnel para Guarujá lá na Ponta da Praia ao bairro Santa Rosa, mas também outros túneis, outras pontes (inclusive ligando outras cidades da BS entre si, como uma ponte ligando o Joker Clube de São Vicente ao Jardim Casqueiro de Cubatão) e uma ponte (essa do thread) ligando a Área Insular do município de Santos (através da Zona Noroeste pelo bairro Saboó ou Alemoa) até a Área Continental da cidade.!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Uma coisa que seria bom na área continental da cidade, principalmente quando já "existir a ligação seca" (seja ponte 🌉 ou 🚇 túnel) com a Área Insular (regiões Central, Leste, Oeste e Sul) é um "novo traçado" na rodovia Rio-Santos (Manoel Hipólito do Rego) SP-55 / BR-101 que eliminaria as curvas e os trechos ingrimes naqueles morros⛰ encurtando assim distância, reduzindo acidentes e aproximando mais o município "vizinho" de Bertioga com Santos, Guarujá e as demais cidades da Baixada Santista (Cubatão, São Vicente, Praia Grande, Mongaguá, Itanhaém e Peruíbe), fora as "regras ambientais" daria para fazer e seria bacana😁


*Imagem por captura de tela (screenshots) do Google Maps da "Área Continental de Santos" (região zona norte do município) na parte ainda não habitada e que daria para fazer um "novo traçado" na rodovia Rio-Santos cortando as curvas e aclives (declives) existentes.!📷⏬;*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

hercules eaher said:


> Localizada no extremo norte da cidade de Santos no litoral do estado de São Paulo essa região é a maior área territorial do município, é onde se concentra a maior área rural da cidade e é onde é possível espandir a área urbana da cidade pólo no futuro.
> Atualmente é uma área de ecoturismo e há poucas ocupações nessa área, há apenas alguns bairros distantes e algumas ocupações industriais e portuárias, entretanto a região continental é isolada da área insular da cidade porque não há ligações rodoviárias (por meio de ponte ou túnel), para acessar é necessário passar pelo município de Cubatão ou pelo município de Guarujá através de travessia em balsa.
> Boa parte dessa área é de preservação ambiental, mas não é toda área e nessas áreas que não é de preservação permanente é possível espandir com área urbana, seja por moradias habitacionais, casas, condomínios e comércio (o futuro de Santos está aí), que no momento não é possível por falta de ligação seca.
> Esse thread é "misto", aqui podemos falar da beleza paisasistica da área continental de Santos, da beleza e da importância da mata atlântica, do ecoturismo, dos pequenos bairros distantes e do "futuro" com perspectiva de ligação seca e ocupação urbana (claro que respeitando sua essência) de forma sustentável.
> ...


Meu sonho é um dia quando subirmos no Mont Serrat olharmos para Área Continental e ver boa parte da região habitada por casas🏡🏠 e até mesmo por prédios🏢, semelhante a como vemos a Leste da Montanha⛰ o distrito de Vicente de Carvalho do Guarujá, mas a AC de STS (extremo Norte) com bastante área verde, hoje à zona Continental é composta por maioria de área rural, algumas instalações portuárias e industriais e também alguns "bairros habitados" como são os bairros Monte Cabrão, Caruara e Iriri.!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Outro ponto para observarmos a "Área Continental Santista" (Zona Norte e Nordeste) é no ⛰Morro do Ilhéus através da Zona Noroeste (ZN), dali vemos as serras, as indústrias e a área rural que um dia será (estaremos vendo) a área urbana com casas🏡🏠 e 🏢prédios.!

Vista🔭 da área continental (e de parte da zona noroeste destacando a rotatória da avenida Beira Rio e a 🌉Ponte do rio São Jorge, via estratégica para dar acesso a futura Ponte🌉 ou 🚇Túnel ligando a área insular do município de Santos na ilha de São Vicente com a área continental) do morro do Ilhéus📷*(/[]\)⏬:;















*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Ressuscitando o thread😱

Sem novidades concretas na AC de STS, na verdade as coisas só vão mudar quando " já tiver as LIGAÇÕES SECAS (pontes🌉🌉 e ou 🚇🚇túneis)" ligando o continente com a Ilha de São Vicente!.

Mas em todo caso já há um fórum próprio da ligação por meio de uma ponte separado do fórum do Túnel que vai diretamente para o município vizinho do Guarujá (seja no bairro de Santa Rosa ou pelo distrito de Vicente de Carvalho ), ciclovias partindo de Cubatão, Guarujá e de Bertioga também ajudaria na integração das bicicletas🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲🚲 (eu disse isso recentemente no "tópico oficial das ciclovias da Baixada Santista"), traduzindo , enquanto "não há as ligações rodoviárias secas" ligações cicloviárias ajudaria bastante para estimular habitação no extremo norte e nordeste santista.!

*Thread oficial da Ponte no Porto de Santos;*


hercules eaher said:


> Sem novidades concretas?
> 
> Mesmo nesse período de campanha política a única coisa que vi foi um dos candidatos falar da ponte no debate, mas sem mencionar detalhadamente quando e como farão.!


*Thread oficial das estradas para bicicletas (ciclovias e ciclofaixas):*


hercules eaher said:


> Bacana uma ciclovia até na Marechal Deodoro
> 
> E o tráfego de veículos automotores (os motorizados que todos nós sabemos que são os "carros🚗, motos, caminhões🚛, ônibus🚍 e etc " ) de Santos na Ilha (área insular) só cresce, até São Vicente nesses últimos dois anos foram construídas mais ciclovias do que em santos!.
> 
> ...


Imagem (foto/[]\ de captura de tela-screenshots_by Google Maps) pelo satélite da Área Continental de Santos e das cidades vizinhas📷⬇⏬:;


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Já que vão reformar a Ponte Pênsil poderia melhorar o acesso a a ela como fazer uma avenida, melhorar o acesso de ambos os lados essa semana o caos se instalou na entrada da cidade com obras na pista o congestionamento foi parar em Santos


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

thiago uchoa said:


> Já que vão reformar a Ponte Pênsil poderia melhorar o acesso a a ela como fazer uma avenida, melhorar o acesso de ambos os lados essa semana o caos se instalou na entrada da cidade com obras na pista o congestionamento foi parar em Santos


Pois é, com esse caos 🚧🚦🚧🚥 viário qualquer ampliação, alargamento ou criação de novas vias ajuda e muito no tráfego!.

Isso só "reforça ainda mais a necessidade de ter uma outra ligação (seja Ponte🌉 e ou 🚇Túnel) entre o Japui e a Ilha de São Vicente, regra válida para toda a Baixada Santista.!

Aliás você que pretende criar o thread dessa ligação, chegou a criar?

Se ainda não , CRIA O TÓPICO AI, VAI😍😍😍

Estarei presente com frequência no seu novo fórum, pois essa ligação entre o "Japui de São Vicente (vindo do sentido de Praia Grande) caindo na avenida da praia de SV ( sentido Santos e Guarujá) " vai revolucionar o sistema viário da BS😱


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

hercules eaher said:


> Pois é, com esse caos 🚧🚦🚧🚥 viário qualquer ampliação, alargamento ou criação de novas vias ajuda e muito no tráfego!.
> 
> Isso só "reforça ainda mais a necessidade de ter uma outra ligação (seja Ponte🌉 e ou 🚇Túnel) entre o Japui e a Ilha de São Vicente, regra válida para toda a Baixada Santista.!
> 
> ...



Posso criar sim qual nome você sugere? Pois o que eu escuto e apenas rumores não tem projeto se tem não tenho conhecimento sobre o projeto


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

thiago uchoa said:


> Posso criar sim qual nome você sugere? Pois o que eu escuto e apenas rumores não tem projeto se tem não tenho conhecimento sobre o projeto


Eu ando meio sem idéia ultimamente, mas até consigo sugerir algumas, no futuro da para editar a nomenclatura (caso fique um nome meio confuso) e sem que fique escrito la "EDITED", eu mesmo já editei o título de alguns threads que criei.!

*Sugestões;*

•Uma hipotética ligação seca na Baía de São Vicente
*•Ligacao direta São Vicente-Praia Grande
•Ligacao direta Itararé-Japui pela baía de São Vicente*
•Ligação* seca opcional entre Santos e São Vicente para Praia Grande
•ligacao seca de alternativa a Ponte pênsil na Baía de SV*


Não Consigo* ter melhores idéias, acho até que esses nomes "não estão muito claros" (sai letra negrito😬😬😬) por isso acredito que no futuro deve mudar o nome mas o tópico deve ser criado desde já porque uma coisa é certa, mesmo que não haja oficialmente propostas para essa ligação seca (sendo um 🚇Túnel subterrâneo ou um misto de Ponte🌉 até o morro⛰ e tendo como sequência um 🚇Túnel) acredito que é algo que se começarmos a debater desde já pode ser que em um futuro não tão distante SE TORNE REALIDADE!.*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Breve buscarei mais atualizações e notícias sobre a Área Continental de Santos, sabemos que o que a região zona norte e nordeste do município de Santos precisa é de uma " LIGAÇÃO SECA (Ponte🌉 ou 🚇Túnel) " para poder integrar com a área insular (Ilha de São Vicente ) e com isso ocorrer a urbanização🏡🚥🚧🚦🏠 e com o tempo a verticalização🏢🏢🏢🏢🏢, a local em sua maioria é composto por relevos⛰⛰⛰ mas tem 29 quilômetros quadrados de área plana que pode ser habilitada permitindo assim a expansão urbana da cidade de Santos.!
O ideal é uma " ligação direta Santos-Santos " , mas se sair uma ligação seca com o distrito de Vicente de Carvalho no Guarujá (que é a ligação seca mais cotada pelo poder público) já ajuda bastante para essa integração!.


----------

